# Bought a fake Oakley Jawbone?



## Stancke (May 29, 2011)

Yesterday I bought a "brand new" Oakley Jawbone via eBay. This afternoon I came across a couple of fake/replica Jawbones on the net and now I just want to make sure that I bought a real one, so if anyone could help me...

//cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250834047689&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_626wt_1139

(Just put the http: in front of the link)

This was the ad of the glasses. I honestly doubt about it these is a real one...:madman:

If so, I don't panic 'cause I paid via Paypal...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

What make you think that they are fake, I own 2 jawbones I don't see the difference except that it looks used.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Those are the same ones I own. I got mine a couple years ago, but they look legit to me. I bought mine at an Oakley store...and wound up with 3(?!) of the cloth pouches, the hard case, but only two sets of lenses and no cleaning cloth. I'll agree that these do look used, not "BNIB" as stated in the auction.


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

check these out...just cut and pasted from Ebay..

Here's just my 2 cents on some obvious ways to spot fake Oakley Jawbones from carefully looking at ebay ads and comparing to reputable dealers and the oakley.com site:

1) The ONLY Oakley Jawbones to come in a Livestrong box will be LIVESTRONG EDITION BLACK AND YELLOW. If they are any other color frames/jaw saying they have the original paperwork and photo shows a Livestrong box, it's fake.

2) If there is a microfiber cleaning cloth included, FAKE. Oakley designed their microfiber bag to be used as a cleaning cloth. They don't sell a separate cloth for this purpose.

If you don't believe me, google "Fake Oakley Jawbones" or see a site like "fulinglasses . com" in China. Lots of Oakley Jawbones as I described above for only $45 per pair!

Also, can watch this...it might help you figure out if they are real or not.

http://www.fakeoakleysunglasses.org/2010/10/oakley-jawbone-unboxing/


----------



## Alpha-Q (Oct 31, 2011)

Does someone know if the fakes are compatible with the originals? I have a pair of origs with original lenses. Want to buy a red color and use the lower jaw for my white origs. 

Will the lens fit with the fakes and vice versa?


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Don't ever buy Oakleys off of ebay. A lot of them are fake and you cannot tell from pics or from the seller until you recieve them. Some fakes are better then others and some are so good you wouldn't be able to tell the difference anyways...


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

AC/BC said:


> Don't ever buy Oakleys off of ebay. A lot of them are fake and you cannot tell from pics or from the seller until you recieve them. Some fakes are better then others and some are so good you wouldn't be able to tell the difference anyways...


There are exceptions though...
I've bought 3 pairs of Oakley RX frames on eBay and all were authentic!
I don't think there is a huge demand for fake RX frames...


----------



## Pike14 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah, I just bought a pair of jawbones off ebay and they're just as authentic as can be. Excellent seller. make sure that you check into everything. Either way though, you always run the chance of buying ANYTHING fake when you buy it off the web...


----------

